# What a RUDE thing to say!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## wildmaven (Dec 19, 2007)

I was talking to someone today and mentioned that I am doing Child Photography. She said, "I thought you didn't have kids?" Confused, I said that I'm shooting other people's kids. She replied with, "well, since you don't have kids of your own, there's no way you should be shooting other people's kids. You don't know how to relate to them."  So, just because nature decided my body isn't able to have kids, I shouldn't deal with them?? I replied with, "not having kids has kept me a child at heart, rather than a heartless, jaded ***** like you!"


----------



## D-50 (Dec 19, 2007)

I think there are many people with children who do not know how to relate to them, not having kids means nothing when photographing them. Im sure many child photographers without kids have learn how to deal with kids extremely well simply through their job. 

I hate people like that, who would even say such a thing? sounds like a miserable person.  I would let that comment effect me about as much as a mosquito bite, irratating for a second then fogotten.


----------



## zendianah (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm sorry..Wildmaven. That comment was very uncalled for! Kids are little people,.,, This person sounds ignorant. I would pay it no mind and chock it up to jealousy,. When someone sees that you are doing something that you truly love, they may be jealous. Not everyone can have their dream job.


----------



## zendianah (Dec 19, 2007)

Sometimes people with kids cant relate to other people kids. 

I have a tough time taking pics of other people kids... unless I know them. Just because I am a mom doesnt mean that I can relate to all kids.


----------



## dpolston (Dec 19, 2007)

shake it off. She doesn't know how ignorant she is. You need to pity her because she is obviously doesn't know how to function out in public.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Dec 19, 2007)

That was an ignorant thing to say.

It's like saying just cuz a male Dr. has go-nads he should be able to treat female patients


----------



## yardism (Dec 19, 2007)

I agree with what other have said... I probably would have said something along the lines of, "so Ansel Adams, because he doesn't have any mountians of his own, shouldn't have shot all those magnificent shots?"


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 19, 2007)

yardism said:


> I agree with what other have said... I probably would have said something along the lines of, "so Ansel Adams, because he doesn't have any mountians of his own, shouldn't have shot all those magnificent shots?"


 
Hahhahahahhahahahahha............oh, I needed that laugh! :hug::


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 19, 2007)

Must be the Day of the Dorks, I just out drove a prick in a Carrera S4 in my under powered 4 cylinder truck, and he pulls over like I'm dumb enough to fight about it.

He looked like a monster, so full of rage and ego, endangering people's lives and flailing his arms around!

It is so sad how completely unconscious and insensitive people can be. Lots of love up here though! :hug::

-Shea


----------



## JDS (Dec 19, 2007)

My wife and I have been having difficulty having kids.  But at the same time, we love kids, and both of us can actually relate with them quite well.  Most of the time, if we're around kids we have never met before they warm up to us quickly and someone who didn't know better would think we were all best friends.  This is for kids of all ages...

The only exception to this is if the child is extremely shy, and even then they'll eventually warm up to us.  Not having any of your own means you can't relate?  I call BS based on experirence. 


--edit
BTW..Did you _really_ give her that reply?  I'd have paid to see the look on her face.


----------



## zendianah (Dec 19, 2007)

Ls3D said:


> Must be the Day of the Dorks, I just out drove a prick in a Carrera S4 in my under powered 4 cylinder truck, and he pulls over like I'm dumb enough to fight about it.
> 
> He looked like a monster, so full of rage and ego, endangering people's lives and flailing his arms around!
> 
> ...


 

tis the season to be crabby?..  What I love to do in that situation... is give him the finger and not look at him. That pisses people off! OR blow him a kiss.. AND mouth.. I LOVE U. Ive pissed people off.. just lauphing and blowing kisses.. OR giving the finger and not looking.


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 19, 2007)

JDS said:


> --edit
> BTW..Did you _really_ give her that reply? I'd have paid to see the look on her face.


 
Yep! :mrgreen: This is how she looked:


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 19, 2007)

> Yep! :mrgreen: This is how she looked:



Perrr-fect! :lmao: Must have been some satisfaction in that!

-S


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd have said something a little less nice.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 19, 2007)

It was a totally thoughtless and insensitive remark she made to you. Not to mention just plain wrong.  I hope you don't let it bother you.


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm sure you will get over/past it, even if she can't. The world is full of heartless people, and a majority have kids. Not a commentary on having kids, just simple mathematics and law of probability.


----------



## Kazoo (Dec 19, 2007)

Great comeback wildmaven!  :thumbup:

Wonder what that foolish woman must think of Santa since he doesn't have kids either.....


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 19, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> I was talking to someone today and mentioned that I am doing Child Photography. She said, "I thought you didn't have kids?" Confused, I said that I'm shooting other people's kids. She replied with, "well, since you don't have kids of your own, there's no way you should be shooting other people's kids. You don't know how to relate to them."  So, just because nature decided my body isn't able to have kids, I shouldn't deal with them?? I replied with, "not having kids has kept me a child at heart, rather than a heartless, jaded ***** like you!"



this world is full of idiots. and idiots are not worth wasting any thoughts on them

however i myself, even if i had just witnessed such an incicent, would have felt some urge to punch her straight in the face. or at least tell her she is really stupid scum.


----------



## Battou (Dec 20, 2007)

My sister told me something like that, but she was a hell of a lot nicer about it.



> You should really find something other than children to take pictures of, people are gonna think you're a peodphile or something.



Now that I can deal with, someone gave me a BS line like you got I likely would've hauled off and blasted'em and then photographed them prostrate on the ground and said I have a victim now....I Can shoot victims right because I have one of my own.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 20, 2007)

Battou said:


> My sister told me something like that, but she was a hell of a lot nicer about it.



In your country people really suspect pedophiles everywhere! They'd probably think Ron McDonald is pedophile since he offers kids menus.



> Now that I can deal with, someone gave me a BS line like you got I likely would've hauled off and blasted'em and then photographed them prostrate on the ground and said I have a victim now....I Can shoot victims right because I have one of my own.




now that was a good one


----------



## Battou (Dec 20, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> In your country people really suspect pedophiles everywhere!



That is true, sad but true.


----------



## Battou (Dec 20, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> this world is full of idiots. and idiots are not worth wasting any thoughts on them
> 
> however i myself, even if i had just witnessed such an incicent, would have felt some urge to punch her straight in the face. or at least tell her she is really stupid scum.



LOL I completely missed that post until now


----------



## bellavita64 (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm constantly amazed at the moronic statements that tumble out of people's mouths. My middle son has blonde hair and blue eyes. The rest of the family has dark brown hair and eyes. (But my son is the EXACT reincarnation of my ex-husband's grandpa.) When he was seven years old, an ADULT actually asked him if he was adopted because he didn't look like the rest of us. Wildmaven, just take solace in the fact that you have more sense and compassion in a hair follicle than that woman will ever have in her whole lifetime!

And the world is full of teachers, pediatric nurses and others who (by circumstance OR choice) are without children, but have a huge positive impact on childrens' lives everyday.


----------



## theRossatron (Dec 21, 2007)

Sounds like this person doesn't know how to relate to people let alone children! tell them to p*ss off!


----------

